# Need help with Contour cutting using GreatCut software on GCC Puma 3



## privram (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi! My husband and I are new to t-shirt forum. This is a great informative site! I just purchased a GCC Puma3 with GreatCut software. My problem is contour cutting. I send my image from Coreldraw X4 to GreatCut, set the contour line to my image, and add the registration marks. I print from GreatCut using an Epson R1900 printer. I move the carriage to the first registration mark. It reads the first registration mark, sometimes the second and third, but then shows an "aas fail" error. It never reads the fourth registration mark. Does anyone have an answer for this?

We have already been in contact with tech support at GCC. They are trying to figure out the problem, to date, still no answer.

Could our settings be off/wrong?

Is GreatCut compatible with Windows 7?

Is anyone running GreatCut, with Windows 7 OS, using a GCC Puma3 to do contour cutting and having success?

Really need help, maybe someone here has the answer that we are so lacking, not to mention tech support...Would appreciate any feedback


----------



## ninjawhiteboy12 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am having the same exact issue and can't seem to get a hold of GCC for technical support. Did you find a solution to the problem?


----------



## Autumn (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm running windows 7. I had that problem and it was caused by the rear paper length sensor. I covered it with masking tape and solved the problem. If your marks are to close to the edge of the paper you can tape your design to a larger sheet.


----------

